# Decorative tub spout spacer



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Now that's using your head hahaha. 

That was not me by the way.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

that must of been an electritian/ handyman. haha. that is a light fixure glass dome, right?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks ok by me


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like a skirt on a penguin


----------

